# The Vent Thread



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

i swear to god if i hear "ITS GOOD MOOD FOOOOOOD" one more freakin time on the television im going to kill something!
(arbys commercial)

oh yeah one more complaint.......
people who never mastered the art of farting silently in public. especially when theyre in front of me in line. i dont care if youre pushing senior citizen age, thats f*cking gross! and every lottery ticket buyer ever that ever held me up. all i want is a 20oz coke and $20 on pump three and i have to sit patiently and wait for your feeble attempt to get rich quick and pick your lucky numbers! you dried up house dragon!

pretty sure thats it...ill be back with more im sure


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

lmao! Maybe that's their way of telling you YOUR TO CLOSE back the fuk up. You ever think that maybe that old person can't let it out easy? They probably just glad it was some gas & not sh*t running down their legs. At least they're sounding the alarm, giving you warning to backup instead of just slapping you in the face out of nowhere.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

questions from central...also rich kids who don't realize there rich, i have a friend with a new slk 55 amg and a envoy for a winter car and he comes to my house and bitches how he only has an envoy for a winter car n his dad should have got him a better car


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

people in the morning. for all the bitching and moaning people do about working they sure are in a freakin hurry to get there. and USE A DAMN TURN SIGNAL NOW AND AGAIN!

i worked for years in a place that i didnt have to take the highway to get to and just recently started using the highways in the morning again. man people are f*cking crazy


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

traffic esp on the don valley parking lot


----------



## WhiteLineRacer (Jul 13, 2004)

people driving while holding phones, The Hi-Viz brigade, insurance salesmen, the VAT man, sheeple, bloody plastic covered food cartons where the plastic cover is made of piss me off quick shredding material, TV, France, chavs.

All this stuff must die!!!!


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

Garbadge men who suddenly decide to show up an hour earlier then usual when your trash isn't out at the curb yet. Thanks assholes.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

bob351 said:


> questions from central...also rich kids who don't realize there rich, i have a friend with a new slk 55 amg and a envoy for a winter car and he comes to my house and bitches how he only has an envoy for a winter car n his dad should have got him a better car


Holy sh*t dude, you need to punch that kid in the f*cking face. Twice. Once for me.

That annoys me right now is the program I'm working for keeps changing the items for each release so I gotta go running trying to get all the scope defined for everything. Once I have everything, design, system requirements, wireframes, business requirements and explain them to the one of four teams thats doing the work, I get news that they changed the things going into the release again. So back to step 1, what pisses me off is I have an upgrade release right now, 3 releases (august, october, december) plus another huge project release in december too. F'n pissing me off. Plus the fact I counted and I do have about 5 bosses right now Bob.

Outside of work, people at the grocery store who go through self checkout and checkout 50 plus items. Stupid I know, but it happened not too long ago.

Driving by my house, the roads are 45 or 50 mph. Then I get someone who lives in the area, leaves a neighborhood so chances are they've driven the street before, but go 30-35mph. What pisses me off about it, is there are signs right away that say 50MPH. I understand if you're new to the area and don't know the speed, so you go 35mph, but then once you go past a few signs, SPEED THE f*ck UP. I wish my car had lasers.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

theres a dance going around here thats called "cook" i hate it sooo f*cking much ! theyll just walk around yelly " WHOOP WHOOP WHOOP SWAGG SWAGG SWAGG"


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2011)

The fact that I finally found cardinal tetras, and just 2 days after buying them, 5 out of the six are dead and the only one left has nasty fin rot


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

these imbuciles on the highway...first of all, when you're on an on-ramp, YIELD YOUR F*CKING FAT ASS. Independent contractors in box trucks are always going 20 in a 45. Radio DJs who talk about the same stupid sh*t every day. People in line at dunkin donuts, d I want a coolatta, a sun mocha breeze with whipped cream and a sprits of lime, oh, I'll have a bacon egg and cheese bagel, but can I get egg whites? Sesame bagel, but can you scrape some of the seeds off? You ***** douches, tall iced cream only...live it...love it.

I love these dumbass facebook tards talking about how their kid has palsy or a kidney infection, and the ones that are like "house got foreclosed on, I'm not sure were I'll end up", or the ones that profess some kind of sakespearian love for one another after dating for a week, and then they break up after a month...douche bags.

people who walk on the wrong side of the hallway around corners...this isn't europe motherfuckers, stay to the right. Goddamn dipshits.

people who can't say a single sentence without saying UM. Maybe a little more time in english class so you can form a thought before it leaves your mouth...seriously, it's like a computer running windows...the progress bar moves 1/8th of the way closer to the end and then it says "thinking".

goddamn, there's way too many.


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2011)

Wow.. you guys have quite alot to vent about









I hate it when ppl leave thier carts in the middle of the aisle while you are grocery shopping, blocking the whole damn aisle.

I hate it when you are watching a movie and the sound fluctuates so much between the action scenes and the talking ones or that while watching Tv the commercials are so much louder than the show you are watching.


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

BRUNER247 said:


> lmao! Maybe that's their way of telling you YOUR TO CLOSE back the fuk up. You ever think that maybe that old person can't let it out easy? They probably just glad it was some gas & not sh*t running down their legs. At least they're sounding the alarm, giving you warning to backup instead of just slapping you in the face out of nowhere.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

ksls said:


> I hate it when you are watching a movie and the sound fluctuates so much between the action scenes and the talking ones or that while watching Tv the commercials are so much louder than the show you are watching.


I hated that too and it's the sole reason that I upgraded my home theater system to an Onkyo HT-S7300 a couple months back, it has Audyssey Dynamic Volume so it keeps everything at the same volume level -- makes watching TV and movies a much more pleasant experience... no more jumping for the remote when commercials come on or during an especially loud part of a movie.

Oh, and lousy customer service annoys me -- I get really tired of hearing excuses made by supervisors as to why I should have to pay for the mistakes made by their low-level customer service reps.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Always been a pet peeve of mine is when yer on the highway and the single lane goes to two lanes... everybody gets in the left land and goes 90 mph to try to get ahead of the 'other guy,' then when the lanes re-merge everybody slows back down to 60.

If yer gonna go 60, KEEP it at 60 and get yer ass in the right lane so we maniacs can pass your stupid ass.


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

People that go *BELOW* the speed limit in the *LEFT* lane!...


----------



## Sanjo Eel (Aug 21, 2008)

House Dragon? LOL

I hate jaywalkers. At least look so you'll see the car that finally kills your dumb ass.


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Sanjo Eel said:


> House Dragon? LOL
> 
> I hate jaywalkers. At least look so you'll see the car that finally kills your dumb ass.


Except now they paint white lines in the intersection and roads, and the jaywalkers are now called "pedestrians"...and even if the dumbass walks out right in front you without looking and hesiatation, it's still your fault because you are supposed to yield to jaywalkers....errrrr...I mean pedestrians!...


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2011)

My hydro just went out for 2 hours!!!! Come on Hydro One get your sh*t together!! I mean I would understand if it was really windy or a thunderstorm but nothin. No excuse.


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

Danny Tanner


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

The Swiss can go f*ck themselves.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

lol at the danny tanner

another complaint... grown ass white men who still dress like they are 7th grade *******. dude its time to buy shirts that fit and im not sure if those are wide ass long shorts or short pants but whatever they are theyre hanging off your ass
seriously, im not asking for poo shirts and kakis, just try to look like you have more then an 8th grade education (even if you do)


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2011)

Monopolies


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Central said:


> lol at the danny tanner
> 
> another complaint... grown ass white men who still dress like they are 7th grade *******. dude its time to buy shirts that fit and im not sure if those are wide ass long shorts or short pants but whatever they are theyre hanging off your ass
> seriously, im not asking for poo shirts and kakis, just try to look like you have more then an 8th grade education (even if you do)


F U Man, Don't hate on my style


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Religious fanatics.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

b_ack51 said:


> lol at the danny tanner
> 
> another complaint... grown ass white men who still dress like they are 7th grade *******. dude its time to buy shirts that fit and im not sure if those are wide ass long shorts or short pants but whatever they are theyre hanging off your ass
> seriously, im not asking for poo shirts and kakis, just try to look like you have more then an 8th grade education (even if you do)


F U Man, Don't hate on my style
[/quote]
WORD


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

50 year old "just for men" types who drive SL benz convertables and dont use blinkers...yeah i had to flip one the bird today...pretty much a daily afternoon commute ritual. f*cking guy was probably late for his tee time. f*cking burberry sweater wearing jackass.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

r1dermon said:


> these imbuciles on the highway...first of all, when you're on an on-ramp, YIELD YOUR F*CKING FAT ASS. Independent contractors in box trucks are always going 20 in a 45. Radio DJs who talk about the same stupid sh*t every day. People in line at dunkin donuts, d I want a coolatta, a sun mocha breeze with whipped cream and a sprits of lime, oh, I'll have a bacon egg and cheese bagel, but can I get egg whites? Sesame bagel, but can you scrape some of the seeds off? You ***** douches, tall iced cream only...live it...love it.
> 
> I love these dumbass facebook tards talking about how their kid has palsy or a kidney infection, and the ones that are like "house got foreclosed on, I'm not sure were I'll end up", or the ones that profess some kind of sakespearian love for one another after dating for a week, and then they break up after a month...douche bags.
> 
> ...


Your also fat. Sorry I just had to vent about fat people calling others fat.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

I'm not fat.

btw, I want to vent about islamic extremists from canada who make fun of other people who show their pictures, but is too much of a PUSS to show is own paki ass. These douche bags are the worst kind of human beings.


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2011)

Ya DT dont be such a hypocrite, I have yet to see your picture posted.


----------



## TheSpaz13 (Apr 9, 2010)

Driving under the speed limit

My bosses complaining about how the company is going to fold when one flies his personal jet to his house in fla and the other leaves at 10am on Fridays to go to his boat...and hearing them bitch about to cost of boat and airplane fuel when i haven't gotten paid in a month

People that don't know their jobs, if your in retail you should know what you sell

The term "I'm not that fat" will someone please defined what that fat actually is? If your 5'6 and over 220, I'm sorry, your that fat...

Press one for English. Ok not to sound racist, but come on, at least try and assimilate to the culture you live in.

Having to press any numb for anything, touchtone recordings do not count as customer service...give me a person!


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Just like R1, and I mentioned this in the other complaint thread, but people that don't use turn signals!...







..and then having to wait another 10 minutes to get on the road because inconsiderate A$$holes won't let you in.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

ive been unloading some unused stuff lately. some tools, an old drum set, etc. between everything like work and the family i have to set time aside to make a sale. i cant tell you how undependable people are. id give myself a 3 hour buffer for some buyer in the same neighborhood to come make their purchase and theyd be here in 6 hours. or better yet not come or call at all and because im not going to scratch them off the list and make the sale to the guy next in line because im not about to have someone show up for something as its driving away in someone elses car i end up spending 3-4 days trying to sell a small ticket item.
i never knew it was so difficult.

ive made a few hundred unloading some unwanted goods but it took a cool week of my time to wait for people who said they were buying to actually buy.

and why do people feel they HAVE to negotiate? im selling a full tama drum set with nice symbols and all the goodies (i used to drum) for $60 out the door and 4/5 people try talking me down to $50. Naturally I over priced everything from there on out so I could please people and their bartering habits and make them think theyre getting a deal.

And to anyone who tells me I got ripped on the drums I know. It was more important to get it out asap to make room asap.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Nothing gets under my nerves more than ignorance and narrow mindedness.. hence why Johnny Zanni and DW get under my skin so often


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

lol looks like your buddy johnny is going to be motm...must be doing something right

another complaint i have is a self complaint...unable to sleep. i hate it cause it makes for a horrible morning...or if i dont have to wake up i end up sleeping the best part of the day away and end up being up all night again


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Apple Users - those who say their apple product is the best thing since sliced bread. When asked why is it better the only answer "cause steve jobs says so"


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

I hate it when I place an order and then the clerk asks "Would you like some fries with that?!"...It's like..."Hey Ignoramus!..If I wanted any fries I would have asked for them!"


----------



## muskielover1 (Dec 7, 2004)

vent threads


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

when a teams pitcher blows the game in the 9th inning. way to demoralize the entire team buddy. if only you got paid 7 figures maybe youd do better...oh wait...you do


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

fax machines.
when im looking for jobs and people tell me to fax my resume. ok..........i can email it, mail it, hand deliver it, send it with my freaking phone! WHY A FAX MACHINE?! what the f*ck is this 1993???? NO ONE has fax machines. and im not doing the leg work to go track one down. its insane, especially when you post an online ad. why not just have an email ready to go? 
god damn i hate fax machines. more so i hate stupid ass employers who think peoples houses have fax machines.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Central said:


> fax machines.
> when im looking for jobs and people tell me to fax my resume. ok..........i can email it, mail it, hand deliver it, send it with my freaking phone! WHY A FAX MACHINE?! what the f*ck is this 1993???? NO ONE has fax machines. and im not doing the leg work to go track one down. its insane, especially when you post an online ad. why not just have an email ready to go?
> god damn i hate fax machines. more so i hate stupid ass employers who think peoples houses have fax machines.


Fax machines are not built into printers. All in one stations man. Printer, copier, fax and email all from one machine. Those are the only ones we still have at work, so I don't mind if someone says fax it, I just walk over to the printer and do that. If I'm at home, well I'm screwed cause I don't even have a printer at home, let along a fax machine.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

when you get no correspondence from a potential employer. You get the interview, but then nobody bothers to follow up to let you know you didn't get the job. Professional courtesy people...


----------



## TheSpaz13 (Apr 9, 2010)

x2, thats a good one I didnt think of, but annoying as hell


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

r1dermon said:


> when you get no correspondence from a potential employer. You get the interview, but then nobody bothers to follow up to let you know you didn't get the job. Professional courtesy people...


come on, R1!!...You know better than that, bro!..You know how the system works!...that's their way of telling you, "Don't call us, we'll call you!"...


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

:laugh:


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2011)

Forums which take forever to authorise an account. I've been waiting nearly 24 hours for authorisation now. I'm joining an arowana forum not the flippin CIA !!


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

and why hasn't the sh*t emoticon been fixed yet?!....all you get is this jibberish crap!....







....


----------



## MPG (Mar 14, 2010)

Anyone blinded by religion.

Ugly chicks who think they are the sh*t

People who are completely different in groups or public

People who don't know anything about movies: Hey, go see (insert terrible movie), it was awesome!!


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

Traveller said:


> Forums which take forever to authorise an account. I've been waiting nearly 24 hours for authorisation now. I'm joining an arowana forum not the flippin CIA !!


LMFAO once you get in its worth it, exclusive sh*t you signed up to there trav not just anyone gets in


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

I hate Bob G. from accounting he's an anal retentive prick! The A/C went out in his office and the employee bathrooms over the weekend, guess what it's not getting fixed until July.

F-U YOU BOB!


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Yes you are lucky Traveller... I know the initiation period is tough, but now you can pass on this inheritance to your kids, or spouse. I've read they get accepted quicker, once a family member is already "in". So your whole family can learn the secret arts of the arowana society.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

Smoke said:


> Yes you are lucky Traveller... I know the initiation period is tough, but now you can pass on this inheritance to your kids, or spouse. I've read they get accepted quicker, once a family member is already "in". So your whole family can learn the secret arts of the arowana society.


how do you know


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

STOP TELLING ME TO FAX MY FU***NG RESUME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

and the fact that we dont have a cure for the common cold yet. why every year do i need to suffer through a week of my face draining a cubic ton of snot and flem? thank you nature. oh wait we dont wanna put the cold virus on an endangered species list! nevermind, having a cold is the least i can do to live and let live. GOOOOO NATURE!


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

ah, heres another vent. ITS ALWAYS SLOWER THEN WHALE SH*T IN HERE!!!!!

god im bored


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

Name changes on landmarks like sky dome to rogers center... many many more


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

when i went to chicago last summer the sears tower was changed to the willis tower. its just corporate bullshit. everyone in the city still calls it the sears tower and is like "wtf" at the name change. 
pretty soon the empire state building will be called "walmart centre"


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Central said:


> STOP TELLING ME TO FAX MY FU***NG RESUME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> and the fact that we dont have a cure for the common cold yet. why every year do i need to suffer through a week of my face draining a cubic ton of snot and flem? thank you nature. oh wait we dont wanna put the cold virus on an endangered species list! nevermind, having a cold is the least i can do to live and let live. GOOOOO NATURE!


Ever heard of garlic cloves?


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2011)

Central said:


> when i went to chicago last summer the sears tower was changed to the willis tower. its just corporate bullshit. everyone in the city still calls it the sears tower and is like "wtf" at the name change.
> *pretty soon the empire state building will be called "walmart centre"*


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

the blue jays are no longer the blue jays now there the jays since labbat lost the sponsorship


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

are you f*cking serious?! they cant keep the name BLUE jays? a f*cking beer company has rights to the color blue?!?!?!?!?!?!?!

just like the tampa bay devil rays changed to tampa bay rays because psycho idiot moronic bible beating dickheads bitched about the word devil
seriously people........


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

are you serious.... the world is going to hell







Would have loved to be an outlaw in the wild wild west, the good ole days


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

the worlds going to some weird emotionless politically correct zone thats also completely and utterly run by big money.

talk to anyone my parents age and theyll tell you of days where sunday was a day of actual rest. you couldnt even get gas. now, because its a whole day for some rich f*ck to get richer by working his employees its just another work day. infact, the weekends are the biggest profit making days more most places now. yes this world is going to hell quickly. and all for money. all for the bottom line dollar. and the irony is the ones who commit this madness are the richest among us and never have to work a day they dont want to


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

the poor rich divide is growing the middle class is being destroyed, im just waiting for the revolution if its not soon well you might see me on t.v









and f*ck political correctness


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

you are right bob. capitalism has officially overtaken our families, culture and more meaningful ways of life. money money money

itll be interesting to see whats up in 2012 with the next elections


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2011)

Glad some people get it


----------



## muskielover1 (Dec 7, 2004)

man...that sucks about the blue jays and the devil rays.unbelieveable.


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

^^^^...I'll do you guys one better!..In college, St.Johns used to be called the Redmen...but because it was offensive to Native Americans, they changed their nickname to the Red Storm...Syracuse University always used to be called the Orangemen...but thanks in large part to title 9, ERA (Equal Rights Amendment) they had to do the "politically" correct thing and change their nickname to the "Orange"!...







...yup, apparantly it was sexist and misogonistic since there are women that attend Syracuse University as well!


----------



## e46markus (Dec 9, 2010)

Recently ate chinese food at a local place called lai lai's restaurant, finished my meal...recieved my fortune cookie which displays this:










...I'm pretty sure you could just imagine how i felt!


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)




----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

wow


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

LOL at that fortune cookie
that would have been funny if you had read that after eating your meal and suffering through diareha cramps

k heres my vent today. the dog. why is it i have a dog bed for him, two dog beds that i paid good money for and plenty of carpet area for him to lay around on and he bee lines right for my bed everytime i leave the house. not only that but the bastard scrunches my blankets down so he can lay on my pillows. 
bastard ass boxer. lucky he's a cute dog or else id loose it.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

mesothelioma commercials, wilford brimley, james sokolof, f*cking lawyers who are asking ME if i've been injured...like, if i was injured, i would have contacted you by now douche. AND stupid ass commercials that tell me how they're going to consolidate my credit card debt, and reduce my debt by 80%, leaving me liable for ONLY 20% of what i owe! dude, that's called stealing!

A$$HOLES who dont want to admit that their gay dog can get out of their magic electric fence that never fails! AHHHHHHHHHHH.

rain.


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

to kind of piggyback off of R1, I don't why I didn't think of this sooner, but people that don't clean up after their pets, especially in public places!


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

my slow ass computer
im not sure what the hell i ever did but as im writing this the text has yet to actually appear on the screen. and when i click "post" its going to take a full minute for the page to refresh with my post added

wtf is wrong with this computer?!??!?! i just checked running programs and its not bogged down. for gods sake this system has nothing on it! yes its old, but f*ck my old packard bell 486 was faster then this pile of sh*t


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2011)

People that feed pigeons in public places. Growing up, walking to get the bus from school, nothing bothered me more then seeing tourists holding a bag of bread feeding the pigeons. It's fine for them, they sh*t all over the place and they deal with it once amazed how the pigeons come to them for food, but I had to walk through there to catch a bus every school day and got fed up of stepping in pigeon sh*t, scuffing up my shoes dodging the mugs fascinated by the pigeons.

Also foruma which take longer then 48 hours to authorise! Really arowana people? Unless your deciding whether I should be allowed to learn how to turn a feeder goldfish into an asian blood red, what the f is taking so long?!?!


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

any forum that made me wait more then .....2 hours to join up i would never revisit. thats a sign that the people running that place think they are some important sh*t. 
and you can discuss all your arrowana topics to your hearts content right here on pfury








....that is if people would actually start revisiting the freshwater forums


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

An all-time classic!....People that have huge orders and like 50+ items in the express lane (usually 10 items or less) in grocery stores!


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Da said:


> An all-time classic!....People that have huge orders and like 50+ items in the express lane (usually 10 items or less) in grocery stores!


Repost you son of a dirty dirty whore. Tell her I said hi and the check is in the mail.


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2011)

Central said:


> any forum that made me wait more then .....2 hours to join up i would never revisit. thats a sign that the people running that place think they are some important sh*t.
> and you can discuss all your arrowana topics to your hearts content right here on pfury
> 
> 
> ...


People don't though









I've had a few threads in there that took a while to get rolling.

That brings me to another thing that annoys me. DEAD SPOTS ON FORUMS!


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

People that bitch about insignificant sh*t for no apparent reason and those that get mad when you ask them nicely to stop talking and to go away.


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

b_ack51 said:


> An all-time classic!....People that have huge orders and like 50+ items in the express lane (usually 10 items or less) in grocery stores!


Repost you son of a dirty dirty whore. Tell her I said hi and the check is in the mail.
[/quote]

It takes one to know one, you sperm gurgling butt pirate!...anyhow, where was the post on this thread about this particular vent?!...


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

I'm not a fan of cum gurgling ether D'man I mean come on B_ack swallow already it's not a broadway play, do you're job and move on...


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

Antti Niemi is really starting to piss me off


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

the show hogs gone wild

are you f*cking serious animal planet? are you f*cking serious???


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

that swamp people show, all they do is kill gators


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

yeah swamp people. that show is fucked up. not only is it impossible to understand these people without caption, but they kill the sweetest animal in my country. gotta make a living, but at least it might be stomachable if they had some respect, not just, "Jeb! Get ta gun we'z got'z a big ollllll ma'ma! YAAHOOOOO"

another complaint. people who make up words like "stomachable"


----------



## JeanLucPicard (Nov 15, 2010)

I hate confrontational people. Those people out there who think that the world should be running around his watch.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

10pointers said:


> I hate confrontational people. Those people out there who think that the world should be running around his watch.


so you hate mirrors

i am super annoyed at the bodies production of snot and mucus when you have a cold. i understand the defense mechanism, but seriously? does my head need 1/2 ton of nasty crap a day coming out of it? can we scale it back a little bit please
jk about the mirrors thing 10...or was i.....


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

whats a good method to going to bed? i am up all the freaking time. i cant sleep at night. i can nap anytime i want in the day but at night my brain is wide awake. its rather annoying. especially cause it dies around here at night. aside from ODing on tylonol pm, whats a good way to relax your mind and get tired? or should i just pull an all nighter and force myself to stay awake the next day until a decent bedtime?


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Central said:


> whats a good method to going to bed? i am up all the freaking time. i cant sleep at night. i can nap anytime i want in the day but at night my brain is wide awake. its rather annoying. especially cause it dies around here at night. aside from ODing on tylonol pm, whats a good way to relax your mind and get tired? or should i just pull an all nighter and force myself to stay awake the next day until a decent bedtime?


Its really scary how you and I seem to have the same issues. I average 4-5 hours of sleep daily, sometimes 3. I think too much when im in bed my mind races 300kmh! Today I went to bed at 10:30pm and planned to wake up at 4:20am to get ready for work. Guess what? Its nearly 3am and I have not slept a wink. The funny thing is I even took an "extra strength" sleep aid upon retiring.

I dont drink coffee, I work out 1.5 hours per day, still never tired.

f*ck this is a hellish experience, I think I would need to go on a 3 hour hike with a 50 pound backpack EVERY f*cking DAY to be exhausted enough to go to sleep.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

tell me about it danny! its hard to explain to someone who doesnt have the issue. most people are like "just get in bed and relax". it makes it worse getting into bed. you toss and turn and end up hating your bed. i keep seeing the clock tick tock and i cant get tired. everyone i know is up until 12am at the latest. my gf thinks its funny cause she goes to bed at 11ish and i stay up and watch tv and hang on pfury until 4-5am. when i go to bed she gets up 2 hours later lol

one time i successfully fell asleep with her at 1130ish and slept...then i woke up in an instant! fully refreshed. thinking it was 4-5am. i looked at the clock and it was just past 1am. i was like wtffffffffffff

i tried to fall back asleep but couldnt. ended up watching river monsters til 4am before i got tired enough to crawl back to bed. and on days off i end up sleeping til lunch. my brain just doesnt stfu


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

insomnia is a bitch, smoke weed or have a beer, i useto smoke 3 bowls of 50%batch 50% kush before i slept, now if i didn't i wouldn't be able to sleep and when i stopped i stayed up for 3 days but thats what you get for smoking weed religiously for 7-8 years


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

cant smoke weed friend, i have a job that might drug test me at any time.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

well then somtimes i will pull an all nighter to reset my schedual and usualy the next day if i can fight off falling asleep i can go to bed at around 9-10... if i dont pass out on the couch or in a chair


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

its 330 and im awake. its looking like an all nighter


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Same here, was supposed to wake up in 50 mins anyways, might as well stay up. Looks like I will be tackling todays shift with no sleep. f*ck man.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

energy drink that sh*t up today DT...whens your work day done?


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Start 6:30am end 2:30pm. Going to stay awake upon arriving at home and then go to bed tired at 10pm and wake up refreshed for Saturdays shift.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

good man. tell you what DT, ill be around when you get back home dude. we'll get through this BS together. 
just pace yourself man. take a smoke break, get your coffee/pop/whatever and make sure you eat something


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

For sure buddy. I think we need more routine in our lives. I say we both set a time in the am, say like 8:00am and wake up at that time EVERDAY NO MATTER WHAT, doesnt matter how tired we are or how hard insomnia fucked us the night before. Eventually our bodies will adjust.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

very true after a week of getting up at 10am it took like 2 weeks but i was falling alseep with the t.v on at around midnight and waking up at 10am, insomnia sucks but never take sleeping pills, addictive as a m**********r


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

well my new job will have me up at 630-7am starting monday so i wont have a choice. but i agree. im always up for schedules. ugh, what a night. lol i literally hung out by myself for like 3 hours here tonight just watching tv in the background and reading old posts. i got educated on some saltwater tonight lol


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

i just realised something we already have a vent thread. its called the complaints thread and its in the HOF. man if nbkk finds out he will be crushed that people forgot his one and only successful thread


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

aqhu and chicks with guns steal the show in there...

/goes to check complaint thread


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

f*ck NBKK hes a thing of the past. He didnt even show up this winter


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

....we do dont we? lol
shows how much people look in HOF. why dont we just keep aqhu up there. everything else in HOF is worthless. even chicks with guns. i mean seriously, if im THAT horny ill look online at any kinda porn i want. i dont need pfury approved chicks with guns


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

:laugh: keep silences thread, hes a legend the weirdest dude i have ever come across on the internet


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

i know nbkk hasnt showed up for a year now. he came in like once to tell us that his gf was not preg despite of what we all thought









the 'chicks with' threads are the best. they put a smile on my face and it kills time. especially when im not horny enough to actually masturbate but want a little brain stimulation which involves some mighty fine curves


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

_ im not horny enough to actually masturbate_
HM...i would laugh but i know exactly that feeling


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

yeh you do







masturbation is an extremely labour-intensive process. there have been times when ive lost interest half way through just pulled up my pants and went about my business as usual.

the worst is when im busy doing something like a math exam. then in the middle of it i get a raging hard on for no reason. its the most annoying thing ever.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

ok now you're flirting with me
ill appreciate it if you keep your distance HM, thank you very much


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

hey your the one whos still replying to my posts


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

so anyways back on topic

another thing that annoys me is how at 4am every station i love magically switches over to infomercials. and theyre all a "get rich now" scheme. like all the real future business leaders and realestate mogules get their start on a sleepless thursday night watching television


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

cable sucks sattlite t.v is where its at, i got an hd drive attached to my box and i can record shows and save em for times like this, i got the full season of gold rush alaska things like that.... Im stoked about suns of guns finally being on in canada pissed the sh*t outta me when i was in chicago and i started watching it then bam i find out its not on in canada


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

sons of guns is sweet. my favorite is still american chopper
but the new show mounted in alaska is gaining my interest.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

i liked ammerican chopper before it turned into a dram about his father and his relationship i mean i wanna watch bikes being built not a soap opera


----------



## WhiteLineRacer (Jul 13, 2004)

I bloody hate high maintenance poo's, you know the ones where you seem to have to wipe for ages while slowly chaffing your arse with paper


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

PISSES me off to no end when people reply to a previous post and attach the HUGE ASS IMAGE or the whole freakin books worth of typing over and over...next thing you know you have a conversation that takes up 20 pages worth of space for everyones reply.

like for instance in the funny pic thread. can you guys not just reply with text instead of posting the shredded rim. its not even that funny of a pic and its already posted 3 times on the same page.


----------

